# Broken barrel lock. HELP!!



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

*2009 Swift Sundance.

Just broken a key in the Toilet cassette door lock. *
What's the quickest way to get a replacement? If possible using the same key set. Need a replacement key too, half of its in the broken in the lock. it is the barrel type but very short. 
Have 2 longer replacements that came with the van? In fact I can't work out where they are for?

Can you get them direct from the manufacturers? Can't find a manufacturers name on key or lock.

All the best Wilt


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Dear, Is the door locked or Unlocked?


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Fortunately Unlocked, so it's easy to get at. 

In fact I've had it out but the replacements Swift supply are to long in the body. I need shorter bodied barrels.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Thetford/cassette-toilets/

These offer a brilliant service and do spares for all sorts of things


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

It's not a new loo I need it's just another barrel lock!!!

All the best Wilt


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No they do all the spares and replacement parts.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Give Ian or Glenn a ring, they may know the answer.

Peter


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Use two small srewdrivers one each side of the bit of the key in the barrel push into the lock, pinching the key between the screwdrivers at the same time lever it out of the lock.

Works most times for me.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you cant get the piece of key out, take the lock to a locksmiths.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Key*

Take all of the van and key details to a Swift dealer and they should be able to help.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Just had a word with a locksmith in town and he reckons he can get the broken piece of the key out.

Take it down on Monday and see what he can do, cut me another key too.

All the best Wilt.

I have gone round the rest of the locks with some graphite and they all seem to be a little free'er. Should have perhaps done this at the first sign of the locks sticking!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had a word with a locksmith in town and he reckons he can get the broken piece of the key out.Take it down on Monday and see what he can do, cut me another key too.All the best Wilt.I have gone round the rest of the locks with some graphite and they all seem to be a little free'er. Should have perhaps done this at the first sign of the locks sticking!!!!


Thats one way Wilton.
We had the same problem with the water plug/cap. But most locks have a tiny pin holding the barrel in place and can be dismantled.

We now use the same key for all external locks again.

Ray.


----------

